# ¿Cómo hacer un control remoto con Lm567?



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola a todos, desde hace ya varios días he estado trabajando en el proyecto final de electrónica para este año, y después de buscar me he decidido por hacer un control remoto infrarrojo que al detectar ciertas frecuencias me active ciertos relés dependiendo de la señal recibida por el foto transistor, el circuito transmisor está hecho con un PIC y cuatro pulsadores, el cual el detectar que se ha pulsado cierto pulsador me envía una frecuencia, cada pulsador emite una frecuencia diferente (son 5 en total), esa señal del PIC la llevo al reset del 555 que está configurado como astable a 38 khz, para así generar la onda portadora y la modulada, está parte ya la tengo casi lista.
En el receptor tengo ciertos problemas, el foto transistor me recibe la señal que envio con el PIC a través de unos diodos LED infrarrojos perfectamente, lo que quiero hacer es que el circuito receptor me identifique que pulsador o mejor que frecuencia estoy emitiendo con el transmisor, y para esta función de identificación de cada frecuencia he utilizado un Lm567, en este foro he visto mucha información acerca de este integrado pero a mi no me funciona como debería, se supone que este decodificador de tono lo que hace es mandarme un 0 lógico cuando la frecuencia de entrada es igual o está en el rango de banda calibrado con la resistencia y el condensador de la pata 5 y 6, pero el mio no funciona así, por ejemplo, configuro el Lm567 a una frecuencia de 25 Hz, y con el transmisor generó una frecuencia de 5 Hz y me la deja pasar (me saca un 0 lógico cuando le mando esa frecuencia), que se supone que no debería ser así, e igualmente con las demás señales, me las deja pasar todas no me discrimina ninguna, y he probrado ya con varios diseños y ninguno me ha funcionado de la manera esperada, también he probado con la calibración y he utilizado todas las  fórmulas del datasheet dispuestas para esta función.

Si algunos de ustedes me puede colaborar con este proyecto, o instruirme sobre como debo utilizar el Lm567 para que me detecte la frecuencia que quiero y no me las deje pasar todas, (también intente con un filtro activo paso banda pero no me dio resultado), se lo agradecería. ...


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pues no he utilizado demasiado el LM567, podrias decirme si el filtro que aplica es pasa banda o pasa bajos? por que el problema podria venir por ahi tal vez, si es pasa bajos, toda frecuencia por debajo de los 25 Hz lo dejaria pasar, pero no se si es asi. Si es pasa banda tendrías qie fijarte que ancho de banda tiene el filtro.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenos días Jhoanestebanleon.

El LM567 es un excelente detector de tonos, su funcionamiento está basado en un PLL.

Una cosa que te podría estar pasando es que le introduzcas mucho nivel de señal y le satures.

Otra cosa es que le estés introduciendo señal Cuadrada y sean los Armónicos de esa señal los causantes del mal funcionamiento.

Intenta postear el esquema de lo que estás haciendo, quizás podamos ayudarte mejor.

Sal U2


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 12, 2016)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios, también he pensado en eso (que le esté introduciendo mucho nivel y quizás se sature por esa razón), pero si ese es el caso, ¿como podría bajarle el nivel de entrada?, en el datasheet dice que la entrada debe ser igual o menor que 200 milivoltios.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Haz caso al Data Sheet, todo funciona mejor 

El nivel de entrada lo puedes bajar con una Resistencia en serie con la entrada, todo dependerá del nivel de señal disponible.

Sal  U2


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 12, 2016)

Este es una parte del esquemático del receptor, con la variante de que estoy usando unos LEDs para visualizar el estado de las salidas en vez de los relés y las lamparas de 120 VAC.



Ya probé con la resistencia en serie y no funcionó, aún me deja pasar todas las señales sin ningún tipo de discriminación.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2016)

Jhoanestebanleon dijo:


> Este es una parte del esquemático del receptor, con la variante de que estoy usando unos LEDs para visualizar el estado de las salidas en vez de los relés y las lamparas de 120 VAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya probé con la resistencia en serie y no funcionó, aún me deja pasar todas las señales sin ningún tipo de discriminación.




A la salida del Receptor has puesto un Transistor amplificando, yo lo eliminaría.

La salida del Receptor seguramente es TTL por lo que estás saturando los 567.

Tendrás que atenuar esa señal hasta obtener un nivel < de 200mV.

Sal U2


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2016)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> A la salida del Receptor has puesto un Transistor amplificando, yo lo eliminaría.
> 
> La salida del Receptor seguramente es TTL por lo que estás saturando los 567.
> 
> ...


El transistor no lo usa de amplificador, sino que como inversor.
Jhoanestebanleon para bajar el nivel de señal de entrada has un divisor resistivo, coloca a la salida del transistor una resistencia de 150k y una de 5k6 a masa, con eso logras una señal de 180mV. Saludos


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 12, 2016)

si estoy usando el transistor como inversor, voy a probar el divisor resistivo a ver como me va, de nuevo muchas gracias por la ayuda, ya no se que más hacer con este proyecto y cada vez es mas corto el tiempo, muchas gracias


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 12, 2016)

Por otro lado, en la descripción del transmisor hablas de los 38 khz para crear la "portadora" para el Infrarojo, pero no describes detenidamente como estas modulando a esta portadora, así que deberías verificar que mas bien en tu transmisor no se este generando algo indeseable y que por esa razón no funcionen adecuadamente los 567, si nos compartes también ese esquemático y el programa usado en el PIC podríamos darte una mejor opinión.

Como ya te han comentado el 567 es un circuito que esta mas que probado y su estabilidad es mas que sobrada, por lo tanto yo comenzaría por probar conectando directamente la salida del Microcontrolador PIC que genera los "TONOS" a las entradas del 567 (pin3) y ya después que esto funcione, me adentraría en el asunto del Transmisor/receptor en lo que refiere a su portadora y modulación.

Yo considero que el transistor Q1 esta de sobra, puesto que el receptor TSOP ya entrega los niveles de señal adecuados y no veo la necesidad de amplificar o invertir la frecuencia que este entrega.

Saludos y felices pruebas



Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2016)

La inversion se debe realizar por que a la salida del receptor es negada, o sea mientras no recive señal esta en 5V, y cuando recibe se pone a 0V, por eso se invierte, no esta de mas. La sugerencia de mandar la salida del PIC directamente a los deocdificadores de tono no me parece mala idea.


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 12, 2016)

gracias por sus observaciones, el inversor lo estoy usando porque el fototransistor me envía una señal negativa, ya probé el divisor resistivo y me dio el mismo resultado, la salida del lm567 oscila igual que la salida del fototransistor, es como si los leds los conectara directamente a la salida del inversor, el programa para el transmisor lo hice en lenguaje C, voy a probar conectando la salida del pic a los lm567 haber que tal, estoy usando una portadora de 38 Khz porque el fototransistor no me recibe las señales directas del PIC (25 hz, 10 Hz...).


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2016)

No se ve el código, por favor utilizá el demarcado de código en html.

```
{code}aqui va el código{/code}
Reemplazá las llaves de code por corchetes
```


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 12, 2016)

Al parecer y en un intento de descifrar el código que postea nuestro compañero, considero que:

1.-En el codigo del transmisor no se esta contemplando el rebote (debounce) de los botones.

2.-Una ves detectado el botón en el codigo del pic, por la instrucción IF, solo manda un solo ciclo de la supuesta frecuencia deseada con lo que es imposible que el 555 entre en operación de manera adecuada y por tanto en el receptor el TSOP no pueda en realidad detectar y estabilizar la recepción del tono (dar acuse que hay una señal), mucho menos que el PLL del 567 pueda estabilizarse y por esta razón jamas podrá lograrse la comunicación debida.

Vuelvo a insistir que el transistor Q1 esta de sobra, ya que derivado que antes de la pata 3 del 567 hay un capacitor que sirve como desacople de DC, y para la operación del PLL en el 567 lo que importa es la frecuencia inyectada y no si esta en alto o en bajo esta señal por tanto no es necesario invertir la señal, ni en el gasto (costo) del transistor, sin embargo es de destacar que aun con el transistor funcionaria de todos modos pero recordemos que en electrónica cualquier componente que ahorremos sin afectar la operación siempre sera mejor...si por alguna razón me equivocara...la inversión se puede hacer vía software (desde el programa del PIC)

Finalmente considero que aplicando lo que comente, de temporalmente conectar el pin del PIC directamente a los capacitores de desacople del pin 3 del 567, modificar el programa del pic para el asunto del debounce y hacer que la señal generada dure un tiempo razonable para que el TSOP y el PLL del 567 entren en acción...¿Cuantos milisegundos? habrá que probar, pero una vez logarado solo restara probar lo del 555 y el TSOP.

Saludos y buena noche.


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 13, 2016)

Ya hice las pruebas conectando desde la salida del PIC al condensador de entrada de la pata tres de los Lm567 y nada cambia, sigue funcionando tal cual que con el TSOP recibiendo la señal de los infrarrojos, no considere el rebote en el código, porque la señal de salida del PIC dura el tiempo que tenga presionado el pulsador, por otra parte ya no se que más hacer, he probado las recomendaciones que ustedes me han dado, he revisado una y otra vez el montaje, he comparado varios montajes con el especificado en el datasheet y nada, nada me ha dado resultado, ya no se que más pueda estar mal para que el lm567 no me funcione de manera adecuada, no se ustedes ¿qué me sugieren que haga?, ¿qué solución puede tener? o mejor ¿que tiene el circuito que no funciona?, ¿puedo utilizar otro dispositivo para esta función?, porque sinceramente ya no se que más probar con este integrado.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola, no se si cuentes con un Multimetro que tenga implementado un frecuenciometro, si es así es muy fácil determinar que es lo que esta sucediendo en realidad con tu circuito.

Con el frecuenciometro yo verificaría que en el pin 5 del 567 existe la frecuencia de oscilación calculada o en su defecto saber en realidad cual es la frecuencia de oscilacion del PLL que deberías inyectar al pin tres del mismo 567. Sabiendo esta frecuencia con el frecuenciometro lo colocara en el pin del microcontrolador que genera la señal y compararía si en realidad estas generando esta frecuencia. Obviamente si no es la misma pues nunca lograras nada.

Si no cuentas con un frecuenciometro y ya que tienes acceso a un 555, en base a los cálculos yo lo configuraría en "astable" con la finalidad de que en el pin 3 del 555 obtuviera la frecuencia requerida para activar el 567 desde el pin 3 , por supuesto con el capacitor que va en este pin. Te ayudaría por supuesto poner una resistencia variable en el 555 para poder ajustar la frecuencia de oscilación y facilitar el trabajo.

Yo te aseguro que si haces bien este procedimiento podrás sacar adelante el proyecto, como ya me has contagiado la duda, tratare de buscar en mis trebejos un 567 y montar un ejemplo aunque no te prometo nada rápido ya que dependerá el tiempo libre que tenga y si en verdad tengo un 567 (en el pueblo donde vivo ni soñando puedo comprar un 567), así que no desistas; sera muy importante para ti cumplir con la meta.

Por ultimo, ojala completaras el adjuntar el archivo del programa y comentaras que compilador estas usando para programar el PIC, eso si que lo podría montar y comentarte que frecuencias entrega tu programa.

Saludos


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 13, 2016)

muchas gracias miborbolla por los ánimos, no tengo un frecuenciometro, pero la salida del PIC la analice en un osciloscopio y me da la frecuencia que deseo con cada pulsador, por eso yo en un principio descarté  el transmisor, porque funciona perfecto, la portadora que genero con el 555 funciona bien, porque en un principio intente transmitir la señal directa del PIC a los infrarrojos y no me dio resultado, entonces implementé el 555 con esta portadora para lograr que el foto transistor me detectara la señal enviada con los infrarrojos, las salida que obtengo del foto transistor la conecte al osciloscopio y lo que obtuve fue las señales del PIC (5, 10, 15, 20 y 25 Hz), es decir, que el fototransistor lo que hace es dejarme pasar frecuencias solo con portadoras de 38 khz pero aplica una especie de filtro para obtener en su salida solo la señal modulada, te lo agradecería si me colaboras haciendo tus pruebas y comentando como te fue, así podría salir de muchas dudas y podríamos encontrar mucho mas fácil el fallo en mi proyecto, en un principio cuando no había hecho aún el transmisor con el PIC, lo que hice fue generar diferentes señales con el 555 y mandarlas al Lm567, obviamente con su capacitor de entrada, y lo que obtuve no fue diferente a lo que tengo ahora (la salida del Lm567 oscila a la frecuencia que tenga a su entrada sin importar cual sea ni cual tenga calibrada).



Voy a seguir insistiendo, por el deber que tengo de presentar este proyecto y de no quedarme con la duda ni la intriga del por qué no funciona, con respecto a medir la frecuencia de lm567 en el pin 5, este funciona bien, en varias pruebas que he hecho, he verificado la frecuencia de oscilación del lm567 y coincide con la calibrada por el condensador y la resistencia del pin 5 y 6, es decir que si me está generando la frecuencia deseada pero no me hace el rechazo de las demás.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 13, 2016)

Bueno, pues aquí en el trabajo un colega me presto un 567 y ya realice mis pruebas con exito.

Te dejo el diagrama utilizado (tu perdona lo feo, pero aquí no tengo un programa para hacer diagramas).








Y el codigo para probar:


```
#include <18F4550.h>
#device ADC=16

#FUSES NOWDT                    //No Watch Dog Timer
#FUSES WDT128                   //Watch Dog Timer uses 1:128 Postscale
#FUSES NOBROWNOUT               //No brownout reset
#FUSES NOLVP                    //No low voltage prgming, B3(PIC16) or B5(PIC18) used for I/O
#FUSES NOXINST                  //Extended set extension and Indexed Addressing mode disabled (Legacy mode)
#build (reset=0x1000, interrupt=0x1008) //lineas obligadas para usar bootloader microchip
#org 0x000, 0xFFF                       //lineas obligadas para usar bootloader microchip
void loader(void) {}                    //lineas obligadas para usar bootloader microchip

#use delay(clock=48MHz,crystal=20MHz,USB_FULL,restart_wdt)

void main()
{

set_tris_b(0);
  output_b(0);
   
   while(true)
   {
      output_toggle(pin_b0);  
      delay_us(50);
     
    }
}
```


Solo me resta comentarte que para la prueba utilice un 18f4550 (que es lo que tengo en mano)  conectando el pin rb0 a la entrada del pin 3 del 567 con el capacitor cerámico en serie entre de estos pines,  el compilador es CCS y que así como esta el programa el 567 da acuse (enciende el LED), porque se detecto la frecuencia generada y que si modifico en el programa el valor de 50 us de la linea; 

delay_us(50);

Ya sean 10 us arriba (60us) o 10 us abajo (40 us), el LED que esta conectado al 567 se apaga, con lo que queda demostrado el funcionamiento correcto del 567; por tanto propongo hagas lo mismo y me cuentes que paso.

Felices resultados.


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 14, 2016)

gracias por tu ayuda, pero no puedo visualizar el diagrama. no me lo deja ver ni descargar.



sinceramente muchisimas gracias por ayudarme con este proyecto, si me puedes volver a mandar el diagrama o subirlo en otro formato te lo agradecería aún más, porque no me deja verlo.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 14, 2016)

Ya deje empacado el archivo del diagrama es una foto común y corriente, saludos


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 14, 2016)

listo ya la pude ver, ¿los condensadores de la pata 1 y 2 son de 1 micro o de 0.1?, de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 14, 2016)

Jhoanestebanleon dijo:


> listo ya la pude ver, ¿los condensadores de la pata 1 y 2 son de 1 micro o de 0.1?, de nuevo muchas gracias



son cerámicos de .1 uf los clasicos 104

Saludos


----------



## Jhoanestebanleon (Jul 15, 2016)

Muchas gracias (nuevamente), por sacar tiempo para realizar las pruebas y todo, pero aunque ya hice infinidad de pruebas tanto con tu diseño y programa, cambiando los valores, reemplazando componentes y demás, no funciona para nada, no muestra ningún avance el primer prototipo que monte al que tengo ahora, no me ha querido funcionar, sigue en la pata 8 del integrado oscilando a la frecuencia de entrada sin importar la calibrada con los demás componentes, ya no se que hacer, he probado e intentado de mil maneras y nada.
no se aún que pasa con el circuito, lo único que se me viene a la cabeza sería un fallo en el integrado pero es algo muy remoto porque existe una muy poca probabilidad de ella, ahora no se que más probar ni que más intentar, será buscar otro método para realizar esta función, y pues sacar el proyecto adelante porque que más, sinceras gracias por todo, y si se les ocurre alguna idea para reemplazar al Lm567 y que me cumpla la función de distinguir entre una y otra frecuencia para poder realizar el control remoto, bienvenida sean.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 19, 2016)

Francamente no se que decirte, solo que los 567 sean piratas o algo así, ya que volví a montar en casa todo en el protoboard y funciono a la primera, modifique algunos valores, en el programa hice los ajustes y todo funciono adecuadamente.

Tal vez unas fotos de tu montaje me dieran una idea, pero bueno no tengo mas que aportar a este asunto, si acaso recomendarte que vieras la función que te ofrece la pareja de integrados HT12E / HT12D para ver si cumplen con las necesidades que tienes.

Otra alternativa de un control remoto ya que tienes un PIC y lo necesario para grabar el microcontrolador.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## suberojoseluis (Ago 9, 2016)

que tal como están, disculpen que me meta en su tema, tengo una duda, quiero hacer un radio control de 4 canales.  (ya tengo lo que es el transmisor y receptor de radio frecuencia  433mhz que pude comprar por una tienda online.) me pregunto si puedo utilizar el lm567 como encoder y decoder, ( acá en mi pais es un poco dificil encontrar algunos componentes, se aria muy fácil con el HT12D y HT12e pero no los he podido localizar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2016)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> que tal como están, disculpen que me meta en su tema, tengo una duda, quiero hacer un radio control de 4 canales.  (ya tengo lo que es el transmisor y receptor de radio frecuencia  433mhz que pude comprar por una tienda online.) me pregunto si puedo utilizar el lm567 como encoder y decoder, ( acá en mi pais es un poco dificil encontrar algunos componentes, se aria muy fácil con el HT12D y HT12e pero no los he podido localizar.



Si, es posible.
El LM567 sería el decodificador de la información enviada.

Te faltaría la detección de frecuencia. Y todo lo necesario para enviar la información.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 9, 2016)

Si no consigues los HT12 puedes probar con los MC145026 y MC145027 de motorola que funcionan de manera similar a los HT y son quizas conseguibles donde tu estas.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 10, 2016)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> que tal como están, disculpen que me meta en su tema, tengo una duda, quiero hacer un radio control de 4 canales.  (ya tengo lo que es el transmisor y receptor de radio frecuencia  433mhz que pude comprar por una tienda online.) me pregunto si puedo utilizar el lm567 como encoder y decoder, ( acá en mi pais es un poco dificil encontrar algunos componentes, se aria muy fácil con el HT12D y HT12e pero no los he podido localizar.



Hola...Perfectamente puedes...lo único a considerar es que los materiales varían con la temperatura o envejecen y esto afecta al frecuencia de detección del LM al ser este un circuito básicamente Capacitor/Resistencia el que lo fija.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

